# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Anyone notice...?

## JustPassinThru

We used to be a sort of family.  Oh, sure, all kinds of disreputable cousins...but we were.

I've been here four years, almost.  I was embraced, and then, not-so-much...slapped a few times.  So it goes.

But now...agenda-driven strangers are drifting in.  On a Drunkathon Friday...the quiet is telling.  No Soros faxes, so no activity.

A shame.

----------

Big Bird (08-06-2017),Canadianeye (08-05-2017),Daily Bread (08-04-2017),Jen (08-05-2017),Matt (08-04-2017),potlatch (08-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> We used to be a sort of family.  Oh, sure, all kinds of disreputable cousins...but we were.
> 
> I've been here four years, almost.  I was embraced, and then, not-so-much...slapped a few times.  So it goes.
> 
> But now...agenda-driven strangers are drifting in.  On a Drunkathon Friday...the quiet is telling.  No Soros faxes, so no activity.
> 
> A shame.


MSM news on Friday is all fluff with a gentle reminder of Russia/Trump. Wait until the weekend hour news specials play. Then the robots will regurgitate the propaganda talking points ad nauseum.

----------

NORAD (08-05-2017)

----------


## JMWinPR

Yes and I've mentioned it. And slapped down. The solution is to block newbie posts for a week or so, until moderated. I belong to an auto forum that does this.

----------


## Beachcomber

Funny you should say, OP.

Was watching the news on Fox earlier and clicked down to the three others during a commercial.

All about Russia, Russia, Russia.

Poor pathetic bastids, . . . got nothing else.

I laughed out loud!

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (08-04-2017),nonsqtr (08-05-2017)

----------


## Matt

Eh. Since the election things have changed. Some good, some bad, but a lot of change for sure. As for me, I have a hard time debating these days. With all the left wing hate and attacks I'm more of the opinion that I choose my battles. It isn't worth wasting time on closed minds. They say change is good though.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Eh. Since the election things have changed. Some good, some bad, but a lot of change for sure. As for me, I have a hard time debating these days. With all the left wing hate and attacks I'm more of the opinion that I choose my battles. It isn't worth wasting time on closed minds. They say change is good though.


i think all of us could stand to take a step back and breathe sometimes. obviously myself included.

----------

Deno (08-05-2017),Jim Scott (08-06-2017),Matt (08-05-2017),Northern Rivers (08-05-2017)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Yes and I've mentioned it. And slapped down. The solution is to block newbie posts for a week or so, until moderated. I belong to an auto forum that does this.


Member of TPF, but not a director. Blocking newbie posts for a week seems to me an excessive level of censorship! This is a very intelligent posting community, capable of defending its views on just about any topic presented in print. I rarely read the announcement section, so, don't always know who the newbie posters are, introducing themselves. We lean toward the conservative side in argument's and discourse. Unless someone posts obvious falsehoods to disrupt the forum, or violates its standing rules of proper etiquette toward other posters, delaying newbie posts to me deprives us of dialogue, and could drive away new members. Personally? I would be against such a policy - TPF shouldn't just be a preaching to the choir board. Just my opinion...... Stan .....

----------

Canadianeye (08-05-2017),Jim Scott (08-06-2017)

----------


## Jen

> We used to be a sort of family.  Oh, sure, all kinds of disreputable cousins...but we were.
> 
> I've been here four years, almost.  I was embraced, and then, not-so-much...slapped a few times.  So it goes.
> 
> But now...agenda-driven strangers are drifting in.  On a Drunkathon Friday...the quiet is telling.  No Soros faxes, so no activity.
> 
> A shame.


Maybe.  Everything changes over time.  But I still know who embraced me when I came in a little over 2 years ago.  And when I'm slapped, if it's someone that surprises me (someone I didn't expect to slap) I back away from them  just in case  they've ceased to "embrace" me for some reason.  And if it's someone new......I slap back just a little to see what they're made of.  

We are still family, I think. At least I think  I can say "we".   :Sofa:

----------

Deno (08-05-2017),Jim Scott (08-06-2017),JMWinPR (08-05-2017),potlatch (08-05-2017)

----------


## Jen

> Eh. Since the election things have changed. Some good, some bad, but a lot of change for sure. As for me, I have a hard time debating these days. With all the left wing hate and attacks I'm more of the opinion that I choose my battles. It isn't worth wasting time on closed minds. They say change is good though.


The Left has definitely gotten more hateful since they lost the election.  I post on another board where Russia and other ways to take down Trump comprise most of the posts.  I'm done with that.  It's stupid.  

There is definitely a wider range of topics here and I appreciate that.

----------

Deno (08-05-2017),Kodiak (08-05-2017),Matt (08-05-2017),NORAD (08-05-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> i think all of us could stand to take a step back and breathe sometimes. obviously myself included.


I've turned my attention to chicks (erm... women) till the dust settles. So to speak. lol  :Wink:

----------


## RobertLafollet

> The Left has definitely gotten more hateful since they lost the election.  I post on another board where Russia and other ways to take down Trump comprise most of the posts.  I'm done with that.  It's stupid.  
> 
> There is definitely a wider range of topics here and I appreciate that.


I think Muller and the House and Senate are getting to the bottom of things.  For the most part I only talk about Russia when someone says it's fake news or a nothing burger.  Then I patiently point out some of the facts that have come out.  I expect we'll have indictments around the 1st of the year.  Muller, as he should be is moving very slow and carefully.  

However, we now have a bipartisan effort to fix health insurance,  the debt ceiling, the budget, military priorities,  tax reform, eminent domain and a lot more to talk about.  There is also the effort on the part of Paul Ryan to become Prime Minister and make Trump a figure head.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> i think all of us could stand to take a step back and breathe sometimes. obviously myself included.


I don't mind your posts. You are young...and idealistic...and the social reforms  we need certainly ARE to the Left of the political divide. But, the country's broke...and fiscal conservatism is to the Right of that divide. That's where your naivété shows...in thinking that there's actually "free stuff". There ain't. 

The hatred shown for Donald Trump is just a continuation of the "policy-less"...failed...Hillary For President campaign: "Trump bad".

 The Globalist elites have cashed up investment portfolios that derive a good return from locating offshore where a dependable, near-slave labour force can be found...with no care for the environment...very low taxation...and any regulation can be "fixed" for the right bribe. Donald Trump is an ardent anti-globalist...and, is hated for it. The battle is to see who ends up AS that 1%...not, in ending it, Tay.

It is a Leftist Liberal juggernaut we are facing. It's easier to exploit overseas labour markets than to keep our own Nation in a fecund and 'self-possessed' dynamic. The worse the economy gets...the more the citizen needs social programs...and the more Democrats pick up votes. It's an insidious juggernaut...chugging along by greed. Stealing is way easier than earning.

You need to make up your mind as to whether or not the USA is a Capitalist paradigm...or, a Socialist one. That's where all the angst tossed at you, originates.

Just sayin'.....

 :Smiley20:

----------

Dave37 (08-06-2017),JMWinPR (08-05-2017),NORAD (08-05-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> i think all of us could stand to take a step back and breathe sometimes. obviously myself included.


I think that we need to have a pageant between yours and Big Dummy's cat.

----------


## patrickt

> The Left has definitely gotten more hateful since they lost the election.  I post on another board where Russia and other ways to take down Trump comprise most of the posts.  I'm done with that.  It's stupid.  
> 
> There is definitely a wider range of topics here and I appreciate that.


Hate and fear are closely related and both have been running rampant and not just on the left. The irrational hatred of Mexicans, Jews, Muslims, and Americans is tiresome.

----------

Jen (08-05-2017)

----------


## JMWinPR

> Eh. Since the election things have changed. Some good, some bad, but a lot of change for sure. As for me, I have a hard time debating these days. With all the left wing hate and attacks I'm more of the opinion that I choose my battles. It isn't worth wasting time on closed minds. They say change is good though.





> Hate and fear are closely related and both have been running rampant and not just on the left. The irrational hatred of Mexicans, Jews, Muslims, and Americans is tiresome.


Ya got three right, tuther is not irrational.

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-05-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

I think I'd like the vast majority of the people here if I met them personally.Things are said anonimously that would probably never be said to someone's face except in anger.I think that's the key.We need to be honest about how we feel but be civil about it, as if the person is standing right in front of us.

Let's face it if some of the things that are said on here were said to me in person.... somebody would be taking an ass kickin'..whether it would be me or him is the question.

----------


## Old Tex

*I've been here four years, almost.  I was embraced, and then, not-so-much...slapped a few times.  So it goes.
But now...agenda-driven strangers are drifting in.  On a Drunkathon Friday...the quiet is telling.  No Soros faxes, so no activity.
A shame.*

I haven't been here near that long but I have noticed a big change. Seems to me when I signed up I remember it asking me if I were a CONSERVATIVE & I had to think about that. I've very conservative (even more than most conservatives) on most issues but more liberal on others. But I took the chance & signed up figuring that if I didn't fit in I'd just go away.  I also seem to remember that they explained that they didn't want liberals to come in just to cause trouble because this was a conservative forum. After one heated exchange (that I wasn't in much) I asked a mod if something had changed. I guess the mod that replied didn't think the person was "liberal enough" to not be here or maybe they practiced an open border policy (wink).  

To me the place has changed a lot. For better or worse or maybe neither but it has changed. There seems to be a lot more creep from the left.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Maybe.  Everything changes over time.  But I still know who embraced me when I came in a little over 2 years ago.  And when I'm slapped, if it's someone that surprises me (someone I didn't expect to slap) I back away from them  just in case  they've ceased to "embrace" me for some reason.  And if it's someone new......I slap back just a little to see what they're made of.  
> 
> We are still family, I think. At least I think  I can say "we".


Yes we are @Jen. I always like to mention my "friends" when I discuss TPF. Or "brothers and sisters". 

Over at tPF, I honestly can not think of anyone over there that I would consider a brother or sister. ONLY the ones that belong to here or were here and no longer are.

----------

Jen (08-05-2017),Northern Rivers (08-05-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Hate and fear are closely related and both have been running rampant and not just on the left. The irrational hatred of Mexicans, Jews, Muslims, and Americans is tiresome.


I do not hate Mexicans, Jews, nor logical Americans. 

However, my hatred of mooslums is brought on by their own choosing and decisions. 

Can you dispute that mooslums guaranteed their own level of disrespect in the world by their own actions?

----------

JustPassinThru (08-05-2017),Sled Dog (08-05-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> I don't mind your posts. You are young...and idealistic...and the social reforms  we need certainly ARE to the Left of the political divide. But, the country's broke...and fiscal conservatism is to the Right of that divide. That's where your naivété shows...in thinking that there's actually "free stuff". There ain't. 
> 
> The hatred shown for Donald Trump is just a continuation of the "policy-less"...failed...Hillary For President campaign: "Trump bad".
> 
>  The Globalist elites have cashed up investment portfolios that derive a good return from locating offshore where a dependable, near-slave labour force can be found...with no care for the environment...very low taxation...and any regulation can be "fixed" for the right bribe. Donald Trump is an ardent anti-globalist...and, is hated for it. The battle is to see who ends up AS that 1%...not, in ending it, Tay.
> 
> It is a Leftist Liberal juggernaut we are facing. It's easier to exploit overseas labour markets than to keep our own Nation in a fecund and 'self-possessed' dynamic. The worse the economy gets...the more the citizen needs social programs...and the more Democrats pick up votes. It's an insidious juggernaut...chugging along by greed. Stealing is way easier than earning.
> 
> You need to make up your mind as to whether or not the USA is a Capitalist paradigm...or, a Socialist one. That's where all the angst tossed at you, originates.
> ...


thats the thing though i dont think it should be either a capitalist USA or socialist USA only. I'm good with people starting a business and doing well. but when people get so much money and so much power because of that money that they can control the lives of millions of people who dont have that sort of power then thats fucked up. and thats currently what runs this country is a bunch of rich powerful people. most people are all about money and title, I'm not and my boyf is not, our mattress is on the floor, we use a box fan for most of the day instead of our AC, we try to grow as much of our own vegetables and fruits as we can where we live, and other than some bills we only really spend money on our date nights which is usually going to some craft beer places we like. we live simply and are happy. if i need a little bit of extra money then i work a few extra hours but i dont crave more and more money and a higher hourly wage. more money typically means more stuff and more stuff isn't necessary for me and my boyf. 

i think there can be a reasonable blend of both capitalism and socialism in our everyday lives that is beneficial to all citizens and not just the few. i dont know what that exactly looks like, I'm smart but I'm not an expert. there are millions of people who legitimately need help and that are also treated unfairly and for most of them they cant just "work harder". why cant there be a balance?

----------


## Old Tex

*I do not hate Mexicans, Jews, nor logical Americans.*

I'm pretty much a fair person (at least in my mind). I don't hate any group & believe that there are good people within even hate groups. Yes I even believe that about Muslims. So blanket hating is out for me. On the other hand I find that the more people I meet, the more people I dislike. I get that people are wrapped up in their own little world, I just don't get why they think that they have a right to come in & change or disrupt my world. Disrupting my world pisses me off.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Maybe.  Everything changes over time.  But I still know who embraced me when I came in a little over 2 years ago.  And when I'm slapped, if it's someone that surprises me (someone I didn't expect to slap) I back away from them  just in case  they've ceased to "embrace" me for some reason.  And if it's someone new......I slap back just a little to see what they're made of.  
> 
> We are still family, I think. At least I think  I can say "we".


  Now who could not embrace you @Jen?      :Wink: 


  "Your the reason God made Oklahoma......Your the reason God made Oklahoma........"






  Joe :     :Wink:

----------

Jen (08-05-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

*thats the thing though i dont think it should be either a capitalist USA or socialist USA only. I'm good with people starting a business and doing well. but when people get so much money and so much power because of that money that they can control the lives of millions of people who dont have that sort of power then thats fucked up.*

Taylor that part about controlling lives of millions of people, that's popular line from the left but how exactly do they do that? Bill Gates has made a bunch of money but he doesn't control my life nor has he stolen even a dollar from me. So it's easy to come up with stuff like that which "sounds" good but it really isn't true. And if all of those business men were to go away they would take the jobs they produce with them. As for the "people" having power, I believe that they have the ultimate power. You can do what you want with your life. You choose to live the simple life. I was much more into "money" & having the things I want. Sounds to me like we both are choosing to do what we want & are both successful at it. 

As to socialism & capitalism living lovingly hand in hand, it doesn't work well. Capitalism works best in a thriving economy. Money is raised when people make transactions (buying & selling things) to pay for the government & it's projects. The better the economy the more money that flows in. Socialism on the other hand is based on everybody being equal (a dream that doesn't work) & that includes more or less equal living conditions & wealth. They can't make everyone rich so they use taxes to lower the income of the rich down to a medium level. Everyone but the poor has less money. (& the poor have no reason to work harder because it won't improve their lifestyles). Less items are sold because people have less money. Less items are bought for the same reason. And of course less taxes are collected through those transactions. The difference is made up by income tax which is generally between 40 to 60 percent of earning plus other hidden taxes (like gas tax etc.). So you see the 2 systems are opposite & don't work well together. To check what I've said just do some research on socialist countries tax structures. 

One last thing is that the big difference between the 2 systems are who's in charge. In socialism it's the state (as in government). In capitalism it tends to be powerful business owners. I would much rather have the businessmen. Both are in it for the power & the money. Politicians don't produce anything while they are sucking the blood out of the country they rule.

----------


## patrickt

Old Tex: "*thats the thing though i dont think it should be either a capitalist USA or socialist USA only. I'm good with people starting a business and doing well. but when people get so much money and so much power because of that money that they can control the lives of millions of people who dont have that sort of power then thats fucked up."

So, I guess it's a good thing that doesn't happen?

Who is it that does control millions of lives? Oh, right, the socialist government. The more socialist, the more control. The really sad thing is when they make us do totally pointless things just to show they can.


*

----------

Old Tex (08-05-2017)

----------


## Matt

> The Left has definitely gotten more hateful since they lost the election.  I post on another board where Russia and other ways to take down Trump comprise most of the posts.  I'm done with that.  It's stupid.  
> 
> There is definitely a wider range of topics here and I appreciate that.


I post on reddit and Facebook where they can't even acknowledge what Trump has done. They use hateful slurs and call him orange which is beyond stupid. They demand to know what he's accomplished and then whine and evade when you give them lists. They celebrate over biased polls, clearly fake news, and well crafted propaganda. They make stupid comparisons and expect you to accept them: for example when you dismiss the collusion witch hunt they claim conservatives lead a charge on Hillary. They forget there were mountains of evidence and a corrupted uncompleted investigation on her and nothing against Trump at all. They attack, insult, and when they don't get their own way you're either a bigot, racist, ignorant, or a troll. If all that doesn't work they'll just give negative reputation and brigade. 

It really is not worth it anymore. I think I'd rather keep my head down and let them keep believing Trump is bad. After all despite the media attacks he's actually accomplished much. I don't care how he keeps winning for this nation as long as he does keep winning. I'd rather let them think that Trump has low approval numbers and is unpopular because it'll be awfully fun next election to see the people come out and stomp the Democrats into defeat (again). It's just a better strategy to let the left be ignorant and bliss.

----------

Jen (08-05-2017)

----------


## Matt

> Hate and fear are closely related and both have been running rampant and not just on the left. The irrational hatred of Mexicans, Jews, Muslims, and Americans is tiresome.


I don't hate anyone, although, I will admit since Ferguson my opinion of the black community has dropped. That's a fallout of the Obama time period America will have to face because I know I'm not the only one. Not racist, and I like individuals, but I see a lot of trends that I cannot ignore.

----------



----------


## Sled Dog

> I think Muller and the House and Senate are getting to the bottom of things.


Rodents are SO Bent.

There IS NO *"RUSSIA!!!!!!!"*

----------


## Sled Dog

> Hate and fear are closely related and both have been running rampant and not just on the left. The irrational hatred of Mexicans, Jews, Muslims, and Americans is tiresome.



Yeah, it's always irrational to hate people invading your country with the intent to steal it, and naturally its EXTREMELY irrational to hate the things that put a bomb on a fucking airplane with two dozen of your friends and classmates in it, let alone the other 70 passengers and crew.

And if the Jews are named Rosenstein and Mueller, why shouldn't they be hated?

----------


## Sled Dog

> *I've been here four years, almost.  I was embraced, and then, not-so-much...slapped a few times.  So it goes.
> But now...agenda-driven strangers are drifting in.  On a Drunkathon Friday...the quiet is telling.  No Soros faxes, so no activity.
> A shame.*
> 
> I haven't been here near that long but I have noticed a big change. Seems to me when I signed up I remember it asking me if I were a CONSERVATIVE & I had to think about that. I've very conservative (even more than most conservatives) on most issues but more liberal on others. But I took the chance & signed up figuring that if I didn't fit in I'd just go away.  I also seem to remember that they explained that they didn't want liberals to come in just to cause trouble because this was a conservative forum. After one heated exchange (that I wasn't in much) I asked a mod if something had changed. I guess the mod that replied didn't think the person was "liberal enough" to not be here or maybe they practiced an open border policy (wink).  
> 
> To me the place has changed a lot. For better or worse or maybe neither but it has changed. There seems to be a lot more creep from the left.


The enemy is marshalling resources against the fortresses of the mind.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I do not hate Mexicans, Jews, nor logical Americans. 
> 
> However, my hatred of mooslums is brought on by their own choosing and decisions. 
> 
> Can you dispute that mooslums guaranteed their own level of disrespect in the world by their own actions?


Wetbacks too.

----------


## Sled Dog

> thats the thing though i dont think it should be either a capitalist USA or socialist USA only. I'm good with people starting a business and doing well. but when people get so much money and so much power because of that money that they can control the lives of millions of people who dont have that sort of power then thats fucked up. and thats currently what runs this country is a bunch of rich powerful people. most people are all about money and title, I'm not and my boyf is not, our mattress is on the floor, we use a box fan for most of the day instead of our AC, we try to grow as much of our own vegetables and fruits as we can where we live, and other than some bills we only really spend money on our date nights which is usually going to some craft beer places we like. we live simply and are happy. if i need a little bit of extra money then i work a few extra hours but i dont crave more and more money and a higher hourly wage. more money typically means more stuff and more stuff isn't necessary for me and my boyf. 
> 
> i think there can be a reasonable blend of both capitalism and socialism in our everyday lives that is beneficial to all citizens and not just the few. i dont know what that exactly looks like, I'm smart but I'm not an expert. there are millions of people who legitimately need help and that are also treated unfairly and for most of them they cant just "work harder". why cant there be a balance?



Here's the thing:

It's the power YOU people have stolen from the citizens and handed to the government that permits the super wealthy to run roughshod over YOU people.

The Constitution limits the power of government to VERY SPECIFIC areas.   We've pointed out to you, endlessly, that the problems you complain about, are ALWAYS due to some federal overreach of authority.

Health insurance too expensive before that faggy traitor from Kenya polluted the White House?  How is it now that you have your government program?

There's no Constitutional authority for Congress to regulate or establish or DESTROY health insurance in this country.   But that's what they've done.

Education in this country.  Was it better in the 1960's or better now, after 40 years of unconstitutional nationalization of the state's systems?

Worse, of course.

There can be no blend of socialism and capitalism, just as there can be no blend of arsenic and coffee.

The arsenic of socialism is always a deadly poison.

holodomor.jpg

----------

Big Bird (08-06-2017),Madison (08-05-2017),Old Tex (08-05-2017),Rickity Plumber (08-05-2017)

----------


## Jen

> Now who could not embrace you @Jen?     
> 
> 
>   "Your the reason God made Oklahoma......Your the reason God made Oklahoma........"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just so's you know.........I'm not an Okie.  My dad was. My grandma was.  I grew up in Texas so I'm not.  :Drama:  :Smiley20:

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Just so's you know.........I'm not an Okie.  My dad was. My grandma was.  I grew up in Texas so I'm not.



 Ft.Hood for two years : 1987- 1989. Killeen.....not bad. Drank beer and relaxed at Belton lake. Copperas Cove Police hated GIs back when. 

 Too flat for me - no hills. Big cities were nice to see for the first time, but I have no interest in going back. Ill keep my Cumberland Mountains.



     Joe :

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-05-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Wetbacks too.


Mexicans here legally, no, wetbacks (which includes all nationalities) here illegally, for sure.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Now who could not embrace you @Jen?     
> 
> 
>   "Your the reason God made Oklahoma......Your the reason God made Oklahoma........"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brown noser (lol) 



Hey, @Jen is my online squeeze. @Madison is yours!

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> brown noser (lol) 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, @Jen is my online squeeze. @Madison is yours!




  Baaaahwaaaaaaaaa -----> Hey, I like you.....You Funny !   ( Vietnamese Child in the Movie "Green Berets" )





     Joe :

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-05-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Baaaahwaaaaaaaaa -----> Hey, I like you.....You Funny !   ( Vietnamese Child in the Movie "Green Berets" )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>      Joe :


Wasn't it,  " Hey, I like you . . . you funny Joe". 

Wasn't everyone called "Joe" by that kid? Except "Peter-san".

----------



----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Wasn't it,  " Hey, I like you . . . you funny Joe". 
> 
> Wasn't everyone called "Joe" by that kid? Except "Peter-san".


 Ooooo - Kayyyyy  .


 Canadian Women  -----Brrrrrr , makes me shiver.  I just get all flustered at their accent. Canadian Women are so good looking, like Shania Twain good looking ---->   Oui - Oui  @Madison.   ( Wink - Wink ).




 Joe :

----------


## Canadianeye

> We used to be a sort of family.  Oh, sure, all kinds of disreputable cousins...but we were.
> 
> I've been here four years, almost.  I was embraced, and then, not-so-much...slapped a few times.  So it goes.
> 
> But now...agenda-driven strangers are drifting in.  On a Drunkathon Friday...the quiet is telling.  No Soros faxes, so no activity.
> 
> A shame.


Games go on behind the scenes, which I don't care about because I am not part of it. However, it should be understood that those games are an integral part of why some people even go to forum(s). They go to this one, raid another one, spy on these ones...sock account that one, leave for dramatic effect, come back for dramatic effect. Someone has a hissy fit, and leaves, but his "buddy" stays to be disruptive. Etc, etc.

Go spy some more, go raid them with another sock. Rinse and repeat.

It's fun for them, and part of what they want to do when they go to a forum(s).

I tend to avoid drama, or quell it where I can see it fermenting...and just post my thoughts and opinions to newcomers _and_ long time friends, like you.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Ooooo - Kayyyyy  .
> 
> 
>  Canadian Women  -----Brrrrrr , makes me shiver.  I just get all flustered at their accent. Canadian Women are so good looking, like Shania Twain good looking ---->   Oui - Oui  @Madison.   ( Wink - Wink ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe :


I think you and @Madison should go spend a quiet weekend in an igloo somewhere north of the Arctic Circle while it is still summertime. 

Campfire and beers while snuggling against the chill in your down filled sleeping bags of course zipped together to make one large sleeping bag for extra coziness.  

Of course keep your sidearm very handy @Joe Hallenbeck , polar bears are common inland in the summer. Keep Madison well protected.

----------

Madison (08-05-2017)

----------


## Iron

> thats the thing though i dont think it should be either a capitalist USA or socialist USA only. I'm good with people starting a business and doing well. but when people get so much money and so much power because of that money that they can control the lives of millions of people who dont have that sort of power then thats fucked up. and thats currently what runs this country is a bunch of rich powerful people. most people are all about money and title, I'm not and my boyf is not, our mattress is on the floor, we use a box fan for most of the day instead of our AC, we try to grow as much of our own vegetables and fruits as we can where we live, and other than some bills we only really spend money on our date nights which is usually going to some craft beer places we like. we live simply and are happy. if i need a little bit of extra money then i work a few extra hours but i dont crave more and more money and a higher hourly wage. more money typically means more stuff and more stuff isn't necessary for me and my boyf. 
> 
> i think there can be a reasonable blend of both capitalism and socialism in our everyday lives that is beneficial to all citizens and not just the few. i dont know what that exactly looks like, I'm smart but I'm not an expert. there are millions of people who legitimately need help and that are also treated unfairly and for most of them they cant just "work harder". why cant there be a balance?


Those rich and powerful people have created the environment necessary for the least ambitious people in the country to live perfectly comfortable, full, and happy lives. If you are so happy with your simple life, why do you spend so much time and energy being angry and jealous of people who have took the opportunities of this country and created massive wealth?

The irony of this is, as a far left liberal, you support policies that give the government more power and control over our lives...therefore putting more power for sale to the highest bidder. The policies of the far left is what gives the 1% power, not the mere fact that they are the 1%. Money is nothing without government force. Rich people and corporations can't make you do anything, only government can.

Your solution is to support more government power, then complain about how the 1% has so much control. Our solution is to chip away at government power, so the 1% has less control organically, that is what will create the closest thing to fairness. That is something you really need to think about.

----------

2cent (08-06-2017)

----------


## Jen

> Ft.Hood for two years : 1987- 1989. Killeen.....not bad. Drank beer and relaxed at Belton lake. Copperas Cove Police hated GIs back when. 
> 
>  Too flat for me - no hills. Big cities were nice to see for the first time, but I have no interest in going back. Ill keep my Cumberland Mountains.
> 
> 
> 
>      Joe :


Texas is not a beautiful state.  I loved the culture and food of San Antonio.  That said, I lived in the Seattle area for many years. My kids grew up there and 3 of the 4 of them live there now.  Now THAT is a beautiful place.  I would go back there in a heartbeat if I could.

Oklahoma is even less attractive than Texas (and that is barely possible).  My yard is green and it is surrounded on 2 sides by a hickory forest.  No mountains.  No big water.  But green is a good color.

----------



----------


## Sheldonna

> We used to be a sort of family.  Oh, sure, all kinds of disreputable cousins...but we were.
> 
> I've been here four years, almost.  I was embraced, and then, not-so-much...slapped a few times.  So it goes.
> 
> But now...agenda-driven strangers are drifting in.  On a Drunkathon Friday...the quiet is telling.  No Soros faxes, so no activity.
> 
> A shame.


You mean.... a dysfunctional family?  Kinda like....most families really are, once you get the real skinny/story?   
I have several of those right now.  More than I can keep up with.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-06-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Texas is not a beautiful state.  I loved the culture and food of San Antonio.  That said, I lived in the Seattle area for many years. My kids grew up there and 3 of the 4 of them live there now.  Now THAT is a beautiful place.  I would go back there in a heartbeat if I could.
> 
> Oklahoma is even less attractive than Texas (and that is barely possible).  My yard is green and it is surrounded on 2 sides by a hickory forest.  No mountains.  No big water.  But green is a good color.


I don't think I could live in Seattle,  but maybe North Bend or Snohomish where you can see miles of the snow covered cascades as a default backdrop. 
I'm not good at following rules so a homeowners association would not work.  :Rulez:  :Smiley Char092:

----------


## Jen

> I don't think I could live in Seattle,  but maybe North Bend or Snohomish where you can see miles of the snow covered cascades as a default backdrop. 
> I'm not good at following rules so a homeowners association would not work.


Sure........ not right in Seattle.  That is a mess.  Especially driving.  I lived in Kitsap county.  Across the Sound. We could see Seattle from our back deck, but had to drive to Kingston or Bainbridge to take a ferry to get to Seattle.

D-i-L's sister lives in Snohomish.  She and my son live in Everett.  The other two sons are a little closer in but not right in Seattle.  I'd rather be outside the city to the north or east..........definitely not south to Tacoma.  Ewwww.  And I wouldn't want to deal with the ferry again.

We have a homeowner's association here.  I'd like some guinea hens......or a cute little goat to eat the grass.  Can't do that. I'd like to get a dumpster here for a few days to clear out my garage. Can't do that either.

----------



----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Texas is not a beautiful state.  I loved the culture and food of San Antonio.  That said, I lived in the Seattle area for many years. My kids grew up there and 3 of the 4 of them live there now.  Now THAT is a beautiful place.  I would go back there in a heartbeat if I could.
> 
> Oklahoma is even less attractive than Texas (and that is barely possible).  My yard is green and it is surrounded on 2 sides by a hickory forest.  No mountains.  No big water.  But green is a good color.


 I worked Brigade Security when I was in Korea --- 1989 - 1990. An Army CID Agent I knew was from San Antonio...or near it, and called San Antonio......"San Anantone" ( San Ann-Ah-Tone ). A barreled shaped guy, with a baritone voice. I told him I just left Ft.Hood , he got excited - then politely told him I did not care for Texas.....At all. 


  You can have Texas. I will pick the hills and mountains any day, with the green grass and the fresh air. No ambient noises, no cars at night , no robberies and burglaries in the middle of the day. 




  Joe :

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> I think you and @Madison should go spend a quiet weekend in an igloo somewhere north of the Arctic Circle while it is still summertime. 
> 
> Campfire and beers while snuggling against the chill in your down filled sleeping bags of course zipped together to make one large sleeping bag for extra coziness.  
> 
> Of course keep your sidearm very handy @Joe Hallenbeck , polar bears are common inland in the summer. Keep Madison well protected.


Negative. Me and @Madison is going camping and fishing on a huge lake in British Columbia where there is large and numerous Fir, Spruce and Pine trees. Build a campfire near the lake, fish and camp - cook on Camp Fire ---- Me, Her and my Smith & Wesson Model 69 -----> https://www.americanhunter.org/artic...combat-magnum/


 Gotta keep the Mountain Lions away. And the Brown Bears.....and the Grizzleys.

 Madi said she would fix me some salmon on the campfire if I caught it.





  Joe :

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-05-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> .....or a cute little goat to eat the grass.....


 They don't make no such thing -- Trust me, had a couple. All they do is eat everything, to include the rope or twine that they are held down with.



  Joe :

----------


## Neo

> Wasn't it,  " Hey, I like you . . . you funny Joe". 
> 
> Wasn't everyone called "Joe" by that kid? Except "Peter-san".


I believe the little slant eyed bleeder was called "Hamchunk"

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I believe the little slant eyed bleeder was called "Hamchunk"


You are correct! It was Hamchunk. The one that Hamchunk befriended was Peterson. Tall skinny dude. Called him Peter-san.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I worked Brigade Security when I was in Korea --- 1989 - 1990. An Army CID Agent I knew was from San Antonio...or near it, and called San Antonio......"San Anantone" ( San Ann-Ah-Tone ). A barreled shaped guy, with a baritone voice. I told him I just left Ft.Hood , he got excited - then politely told him I did not care for Texas.....At all. 
> 
> 
>   You can have Texas. I will pick the hills and mountains any day, with the green grass and the fresh air. No ambient noises, no cars at night , no robberies and burglaries in the middle of the day. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Joe :


You've apparently never seen East Texas - with its forest cover and rolling hills.  And, at least 35 years ago, low population density.

----------


## Jen

> I worked Brigade Security when I was in Korea --- 1989 - 1990. An Army CID Agent I knew was from San Antonio...or near it, and called San Antonio......"San Anantone" ( San Ann-Ah-Tone ). A barreled shaped guy, with a baritone voice. I told him I just left Ft.Hood , he got excited - then politely told him I did not care for Texas.....At all. 
> 
> 
>   You can have Texas. I will pick the hills and mountains any day, with the green grass and the fresh air. No ambient noises, no cars at night , no robberies and burglaries in the middle of the day. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Joe :


Odd.  It's rare that a person from San Antonio calls it "San Antone".

The Mexican food in San Antonio is better than anywhere else.  I've had Mexican food all through Mexico, in Houston, in Dallas, in West Texas and in over half of the USA.........  It's the best you can get. Unlike anything else.

----------


## Jen

> They don't make no such thing -- Trust me, had a couple. All they do is eat everything, to include the rope or twine that they are held down with.
> 
> 
> 
>   Joe :


Well, I gave up on the goat thing for another reason.  Goats can eat poison ivy without any reaction.  But.  If they come and give kisses to a person they love, that person may end up with a reaction all over the place.  A woman who works with my husband had to stay home from work for a few days because she had poison ivy all over her face and arms...... from her cute little goat.  And we do have poison ivy in the woods behind our house and, perhaps up close to the house.........hubs gets into it every so often.

----------


## potlatch

> Maybe.  Everything changes over time.  But I still know who embraced me when I came in a little over 2 years ago.  And when I'm slapped, if it's someone that surprises me (someone I didn't expect to slap) I back away from them  just in case  they've ceased to "embrace" me for some reason.  And if it's someone new......I slap back just a little to see what they're made of.  
> 
> We are still family, I think. At least I think  I can say "we".


You welcomed me when I came and I consider you a "forever friend"........forever!  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

> You welcomed me when I came and I consider you a "forever friend"........forever!


Right back atcha, @potlatch.  I am so glad I came here.....  and even more glad that you came here too.

----------

potlatch (08-05-2017)

----------


## potlatch

> Right back atcha, @potlatch.  I am so glad I came here.....  and even more glad that you came here too.


Me too.

----------

Jen (08-05-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Hate and fear are closely related and both have been running rampant and not just on the left. The irrational hatred of Mexicans, Jews, Muslims, and Americans is tiresome.


I have not heard a reply from you concerning the direct question I asked you. Is it because there is no argument to defeat what I asked? Or What?

I asked this:
Can you dispute that mooslums guaranteed their own level of disrespect in the world by their own actions?


I will wait for a reply.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Me too.


That is how I feel about my TPF friends too!

----------

potlatch (08-06-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> thats the thing though i dont think it should be either a capitalist USA or socialist USA only. I'm good with people starting a business and doing well. but when people get so much money and so much power because of that money that they can control the lives of millions of people who dont have that sort of power...


What have your multi-millionaire celebrities and sports stars done for the people they stepped on to get outta da hood, @Taylor?

----------


## Big Bird

> We used to be a sort of family.  Oh, sure, all kinds of disreputable cousins...but we were.
> 
> I've been here four years, almost.  I was embraced, and then, not-so-much...slapped a few times.  So it goes.
> 
> But now...*agenda-driven strangers are drifting in*.  On a Drunkathon Friday...the quiet is telling.  No Soros faxes, so no activity.
> 
> A shame.


It seems to me that the infiltration of trolls started about a month or  two before sooda dropped off this board. Almost like it was planed.  Probably just my suspicious mind. Coincidences always make me  suspicious.

----------


## Taylor

> What have your multi-millionaire celebrities and sports stars done for the people they stepped on to get outta da hood, @Taylor?


i dont know I'm sure some of them have tried to help other people. what makes you think i idolize or follow a bunch of celebrities and sports stars? they aren't in the same power league as their teams owners, corporate CEO's, and other business leaders that use their influence and money to sway politicians.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> thats the thing though i dont think it should be either a capitalist USA or socialist USA only. I'm good with people starting a business and doing well. but when people get so much money and so much power because of that money that they can control the lives of millions of people who dont have that sort of power then thats fucked up. and thats currently what runs this country is a bunch of rich powerful people. most people are all about money and title, I'm not and my boyf is not, our mattress is on the floor, we use a box fan for most of the day instead of our AC, we try to grow as much of our own vegetables and fruits as we can where we live, and other than some bills we only really spend money on our date nights which is usually going to some craft beer places we like. we live simply and are happy. if i need a little bit of extra money then i work a few extra hours but i dont crave more and more money and a higher hourly wage. more money typically means more stuff and more stuff isn't necessary for me and my boyf. 
> 
> i think there can be a reasonable blend of both capitalism and socialism in our everyday lives that is beneficial to all citizens and not just the few. i dont know what that exactly looks like, I'm smart but I'm not an expert. there are millions of people who legitimately need help and that are also treated unfairly and for most of them they cant just "work harder". why cant there be a balance?


To many people...YOU have too much.

----------

NuYawka (08-06-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> To many people...YOU have too much.


yes i know. I'm not talking about taking possessions or property away from people. I'm talking about the ways the very rich and powerful people in business and in politics control the direction of the country.

----------


## potlatch

> That is how I feel about my TPF friends too!


Me too!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Sure........ not right in Seattle.  That is a mess.  Especially driving.  I lived in Kitsap county.  Across the Sound. We could see Seattle from our back deck, but had to drive to Kingston or Bainbridge to take a ferry to get to Seattle.
> 
> D-i-L's sister lives in Snohomish.  She and my son live in Everett.  The other two sons are a little closer in but not right in Seattle.  I'd rather be outside the city to the north or east..........definitely not south to Tacoma.  Ewwww.  And I wouldn't want to deal with the ferry again.
> 
> We have a homeowner's association here.  I'd like some guinea hens......or a cute little goat to eat the grass.  Can't do that. I'd like to get a dumpster here for a few days to clear out my garage. Can't do that either.


I lived in Everett. 
Right by the Boeing plant and Mukilteo.

----------

Jen (08-06-2017)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> I worked Brigade Security when I was in Korea --- 1989 - 1990. An Army CID Agent I knew was from San Antonio...or near it, and called San Antonio......"San Anantone" ( San Ann-Ah-Tone ). A barreled shaped guy, with a baritone voice. I told him I just left Ft.Hood , he got excited - then politely told him I did not care for Texas.....At all. 
> 
> 
>   You can have Texas. I will pick the hills and mountains any day, with the green grass and the fresh air. No ambient noises, no cars at night , no robberies and burglaries in the middle of the day. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Joe :


Texas is an acquired taste. Come on. What about Houston's Harris County Sheriff's and their white Stetson hats? Greatest Babe magnet I ever encountered in my life - who doesn't like the police? In that state, you better, or you might not get out alive. 

Urban Cowboy, Gilley's? Garth Brooks? George Straight? Sheriff Buford T. Justice! Miles and miles of endless roads and scrub, with winds whipping across and dust devils trying to push you off the highway! 

Than, you hit a few blocks of Manhattan in Dallas, great city as is Houston. San Antonio nice, but Dallas Mavs owner Mark Cuban once declared the Riverwalk there as a polluted creek (which Cuban himself is). America's team, the Dallas Cowboys, no further comment needed! North Dallas 40.

Rattlesnake hunts; Armadillo hunts (things scream when you shoot em); Trucks-Trucks-Trucks - gun racks galore; Cowboy boots; blonds with big hairdo's; beauty pageants; the only thing you have to learn to manipulate your way around Texas are two statements:

"There Ya Go" 

"That - ill work"

Football-football-football. The "Sooners" must die today! Lone Star Beer! Cowboy boots; Oil-Oil-Oil. The movie "Giant." 

"Welcome To New Mexico - Land Of Enchantment" as you cross out of Texas. Of course, after spending 2 1/2 days driving across the great Lone Star State, anyplace would be enchanting. 

Yep - it's an acquired taste all right. Every time I am in that state, even in the airport (you can't fly west on Southwest without the plane stopping somewhere in Texas it seems), have the uncontrollable desire to purchase boots; a .22 rifle for the armadillos and rattlesnakes; grab a saddle and horse, and strike out into the great state to enjoy. Yelling YEEHAW all the way. 

Feeling lasts about 10-minutes or so, than end up in a strip bar usually, LOL. But, it is an unusual and great state that thinks big and IS BIG. Gawd Bless Texas........ Stan .........

----------

Canadianeye (08-06-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I have not heard a reply from you concerning the direct question I asked you. Is it because there is no argument to defeat what I asked? Or What?
> 
> I asked this:
> Can you dispute that mooslums guaranteed their own level of disrespect in the world by their own actions?
> 
> 
> I will wait for a reply.



I'll start giving moose limbs respect when they return to me my friends they murdered over Lockerbie, Scotland.


For now, I give them the respect they've earned.

----------

Canadianeye (08-06-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I'll start giving moose limbs respect when they return to me my friends they murdered over Lockerbie, Scotland.
> 
> 
> For now, I give them the respect they've earned.


Yes. That was directed to patrickt. 


He seemed to give me some crap about not having respect for people other than whites, I'll just say. 

I offered him to school me about mooslums but he has been avoiding the question.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Yes. That was directed to patrickt. 
> 
> 
> He seemed to give me some crap about not having respect for people other than whites, I'll just say. 
> 
> I offered him to school me about mooslums but he has been avoiding the question.


 @patrickt is a Never-Trumper Mexican-wannabe living the good life on the low cost of living in Mexico while insisting the real Americans accept the Invasion of the US by Mexico, just to keep his own cost of living down.

He's too damn ignorant to realize that once the wetbacks succeed in ruining this country....his Socialist Security checks aren't going to be worth more than the same number of pesos.

----------


## patrickt

[QUOTE=Sled Dog;1507934]@patrickt is a Never-Trumper Mexican-wannabe living the good life on the low cost of living in Mexico while insisting the real Americans accept the Invasion of the US by Mexico, just to keep his own cost of living down.

He's too damn ignorant to realize that once the wetbacks succeed in ruining this country....his Socialist Security checks aren't going to be worth more than the same number of pesos.[/QUOTE

Just to get you started, I don't get Social Security, nitwit. I'm also not on Medicare. Have you or the other nitwit ever met a real American?

----------

Taylor (08-06-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

[QUOTE=patrickt;1507943]


> @patrickt is a Never-Trumper Mexican-wannabe living the good life on the low cost of living in Mexico while insisting the real Americans accept the Invasion of the US by Mexico, just to keep his own cost of living down.
> 
> He's too damn ignorant to realize that once the wetbacks succeed in ruining this country....his Socialist Security checks aren't going to be worth more than the same number of pesos.[/QUOTE
> 
> Just to get you started, I don't get Social Security, nitwit. I'm also not on Medicare. Have you or the other nitwit ever met a real American?



Yes.

Real Americans don't live in Mexico, so it's not surprising you've never seen one.  For you, a real American is no different than a unicorn.

But I live in the homeland of the Real Americans.

They voted for Trump.

----------


## Ginger

> We used to be a sort of family.  Oh, sure, all kinds of disreputable cousins...but we were. [.....]  But now...agenda-driven strangers are drifting in.


omg  :Facepalm:   :Shakeshead:   :Killme: 

This is a political forum, not a private club. Nobody's hurt you. You can handle it.

----------


## Taylor

[QUOTE=Sled Dog;1507948]


> Yes.
> 
> Real Americans don't live in Mexico, so it's not surprising you've never seen one.  For you, a real American is no different than a unicorn.
> 
> But I live in the homeland of the Real Americans.
> 
> They voted for Trump.


what is a real American? Is it someone that refers to Muslims as mooslimes? Is it someone that makes blanket statements about blacks? Is it someone that only wants equality for people who share ur politics? I consider myself to be a real American. Live and let live. Equality for everybody. Worship whatever you want. Work hard. Play hard. Be happy.

----------


## Trinnity

> Member of TPF, but not a director. Blocking newbie posts for a week seems to me an excessive level of censorship! This is a very intelligent posting community, capable of defending its views on just about any topic presented in print. I rarely read the announcement section, so, don't always know who the newbie posters are, introducing themselves. We lean toward the conservative side in argument's and discourse. Unless someone posts obvious falsehoods to disrupt the forum, or violates its standing rules of proper etiquette toward other posters, delaying newbie posts to me deprives us of dialogue, and could drive away new members. Personally? I would be against such a policy - TPF shouldn't just be a preaching to the choir board. Just my opinion...... Stan .....


Shall we only hate censorship when the Left does it? I think not. It's only a forum. What is there to get so hot and bothered about? No one is threatening us and we don't need a safe space anyway. 

We keep the serious trouble makers out. We do implement some of the ideas members come up with. Free speech _with_ a reasonable level of civility is, imho, the recipe for a healthy forum. What else do you all need that we haven't thought of? We're here to help, but restricting speech and limiting posts or threads per day; no. Just no. No need for anyone to ever ask for that, because it's not happening.

It's what you make of it.

----------

MrMike (08-06-2017)

----------


## patrickt

Taylor: "I consider myself to be a real American. Live and let live. Equality for everybody. Worship whatever you want. Work hard. Play hard. Be happy."

Taylor knows a lot more about what a real American is than the duo of wannabees.

----------

Taylor (08-06-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> what is a real American? Is it someone that refers to Muslims as mooslimes? Is it someone that makes blanket statements about blacks? Is it someone that only wants equality for people who share ur politics? I consider myself to be a real American. *Live and let live*. Equality for everybody. Worship whatever you want. Work hard. Play hard. Be happy.


                        Live and let live is a nice concept but it doesn’t always work. There are horrible people that do horrible things to people that reach out in peace to rabid dogs from their “safe place”.  This morning I saw photos of a muslim stomping a baby to death on another thread on this forum. A baby. A human infant being stomped to death by a muslim.

----------


## Big Bird

ooooops!
Double post.

----------


## Dan40

> thats the thing though i dont think it should be either a capitalist USA or socialist USA only. I'm good with people starting a business and doing well. but when people get so much money and so much power because of that money that they can control the lives of millions of people who dont have that sort of power then thats fucked up. and thats currently what runs this country is a bunch of rich powerful people. most people are all about money and title, I'm not and my boyf is not, our mattress is on the floor, we use a box fan for most of the day instead of our AC, we try to grow as much of our own vegetables and fruits as we can where we live, and other than some bills we only really spend money on our date nights which is usually going to some craft beer places we like. we live simply and are happy. if i need a little bit of extra money then i work a few extra hours but i dont crave more and more money and a higher hourly wage. more money typically means more stuff and more stuff isn't necessary for me and my boyf. 
> 
> i think there can be a reasonable blend of both capitalism and socialism in our everyday lives that is beneficial to all citizens and not just the few. i dont know what that exactly looks like, I'm smart but I'm not an expert. there are millions of people who legitimately need help and that are also treated unfairly and for most of them they cant just "work harder". why cant there be a balance?


cap·i·tal·ism  (kăp′ĭ-tl-ĭz′əm)
n.
An economic system in which the means of production and distribution are privately or corporately owned and development occurs through the accumulation and reinvestment of profits gained in a free market.


so·cial·ism  (sō′shə-lĭz′əm)
n.
1. Any of various theories or systems of social organization in which the means of producing and distributing goods is owned collectively or by a centralized government that often plans and controls the economy.
2. The stage in Marxist-Leninist theory intermediate between capitalism and communism, in which the means of production are collectively owned but a completely classless society has not yet been achieved.

Capitalism is individuals making their way in a free market, as free from GOVERNMENT interference as possible.

Socialism IS a system of GOVERNMENT interference and control of ALL.

Partially Socialist is like being slightly dead.

Who is on top making billions and who is on the bottom changes constantly.  About 20% per year.

General Motors was once the largest Corporation in the world.

IBM was once the unchallenged king of technology.

US Steel was once far and away the largest steel company.

Now only GM is a major player in their industry and they are not even the #1 auto company.

Capitalism allows for that.

In my lifetime there was NO Microsoft.  Bill Gates once operated out of his parents garage.

There was no Amazon, No Facebook, No Apple, No cell phones.  Take away capitalism and there still would not be.

I DO NOT mean few people had them or could afford them.  Computers and cell phones did not exist in my lifetime.

Neither did lasers and Atomic Bombs.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> omg   
> 
> This is a political forum, not a private club. Nobody's hurt you. You can handle it.


Not a question of whether I can "handle" it.

Ever read ZeroHedge?  They have plenty of news links; but they also find their share of clickbait.  And the usual Bitcoin pumpers and Joo-Bashers are there, spitting out their rote lines.

This site isn't there, yet, but it's moved somewhat in that direction.

Yes, I can handle it.  I read ZeroHedge - don't comment; I don't want to besmirch myself with the Lew-Rockwell/Ron Paul Blame America Firsters and mindless pacifists.  

It's just a comment on where we're going here.

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Not a question of whether I can "handle" it.
> 
> Ever read ZeroHedge?  They have plenty of news links; but they also find their share of clickbait.  And the usual Bitcoin pumpers and Joo-Bashers are there, spitting out their rote lines.
> 
> This site isn't there, yet, but it's moved somewhat in that direction.
> 
> Yes, I can handle it.  I read ZeroHedge - don't comment; I don't want to besmirch myself with the Lew-Rockwell/Ron Paul Blame America Firsters and mindless pacifists.  
> 
> It's just a comment on where we're going here.


Have been on TPF for awhile now, glad I joined - best political discussion board out there, IMO. Haven't really noticed that the direction or ideas posted are moving us away from what appeared to generally be conservative roots, with tolerance toward sane liberal thought (if there is such a thing in today's discourse). Know my posts have occasionally gone into dissertations, but nobody really seems to mind, they don't like the length, they can just skip them and not comment. Been thanked a lot more than I have given out myself (BTW, I don't have a reputation key on my computer that have found, so unfortunately, owe lots of people points, but occasionally PM them with my thanks for their comments). 

TPF occasionally attracts some lame posting newbies, or returning old ones I guess, who drop by, throw a grenade, and run before the explosion, but nobody is hurt. Politics; religion and history, everyone has strong opinions about those topics, and those who express them here are usually very intelligent, and well thought out. Forum is monitored well, with little interference, and the occasional trolls learn their screed is not tolerated, not with insults, but with dialogue that puts their little fits against groups or ideas to a test it can't stand up to, by the posting community. Insults - few - jokes - occasionally. Forums for just about every topic and idea, what does one want in an on-line posting community? Place is the best IMO, and we all can handle just about anything tossed at us idea or opinion wise....... Stan .......

----------


## Ginger

> Not a question of whether I can "handle" it.


 I said you can. 



> It's just a comment on where we're going here.


Are we in trouble here?

----------


## Oskar

> i dont know I'm sure some of them have tried to help other people. what makes you think i idolize or follow a bunch of celebrities and sports stars? they aren't in the same power league as their teams owners, corporate CEO's, and other business leaders that use their influence and money to sway politicians.


Free speech.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I said you can. 
> Are we in trouble here?


I'm always in trouble here. 
Trouble is my middle name. 
Big is my first name. 

But do I care?.......

----------


## Oskar

I spell T-R-O-U-B-L-E.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> Are we in trouble here?


Matter of fact...maybe.

If we go the route of Twit and Faceplant and ZeroHedge and other sites, where there's nothing but hyperbolists, professional shock-spreaders and tub-thumpers...it won't bode well.

A lot of people are going to just find other things to do; and when you read the world as the posters of this future trend might portray it here...you won't recognize it.

There's plenty of people who've just left FB and other sites, for the ugly, hysterical nature that's come into being.  Some of them won't need much pushing, to limit their web use to email.

----------


## Matt

> Matter of fact...maybe.
> 
> If we go the route of Twit and Faceplant and ZeroHedge and other sites, where there's nothing but hyperbolists, professional shock-spreaders and tub-thumpers...it won't bode well.
> 
> A lot of people are going to just find other things to do; and when you read the world as the posters of this future trend might portray it here...you won't recognize it.
> 
> There's plenty of people who've just left FB and other sites, for the ugly, hysterical nature that's come into being.  Some of them won't need much pushing, to limit their web use to email.


They'll come back lol. There's nowhere to go. There's only several debate forums, most of them suck, most of them censor, and most of them are so biased that you can't even have an opinion without being ganged up on and beat (and then infracted for nothing). This is the only one worth caring about honestly and even it has it's...._quirks_. All in all the internet opened the nation up to debate but there's nowhere really to do it other than leftist controlled networks like Facebook or Reddit.

I decided to re-read one of my favorite books the other day, Jurassic Park by Michael Crichton, and I noticed a good quote he wrote in from the point of view from Ian Malcolm. I think it's absolutely true as well. Here's a picture I took of the passage:

----------



----------

